# salt peter



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2015)

*Cephas asked Willard..."Do you remember that stuff they            used to put in our tea during the war, to make us forget about women?"            

   "I think you mean salt peter!" 

   "Yep, that's the            stuff.... I think it's beginning to work!!*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2015)

Down here, in retirerment village, I think they put it in our drinking water.:magnify:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just put some Cialis in your water and see what comes up...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll think long and hard about it, Ralphy.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2015)

It never worked for me.


----------



## Sid (Feb 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It never worked for me.



      The salt peter or the Cialis?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2015)

I think it's a lot of bull........


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just put some Cialis in your water and see what comes up...



I tried to swallow one of those a few years ago and it got stuck in my throat.  I had a stiff neck for weeks.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2015)

I had a friend who took ****** and passed away the same night. Had an open casket cause they couldn't get the top closed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2015)

****** is used in the Old Soldiers Home to keep the vets from rolling out of bed at night!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2015)

:danger:


----------

